# Best ally for my Salamanders



## akosialdin (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi I'm fairly new to the forums here and I just wanted to get peoples opinion on the matter. 

I want to add allies to my Sallies but I'm having a hard time choosing which Marine faction to ally with. I'm running Vulcan with 2 Tacs TH/SS Termies on an LRC and lots of attack bikes with MM's

Here's a rundown of what I would field should I choose the particular Ally:

Space Wolves = Rune Priest, Grey Hunters, Longfangs, Thunder Wolf (optional)
Bloodangels = Librarian, Assault Squad, Furioso Librarian, Storm Raven
Black Templars= Emperor's Champion, 20-man Crusader Squad, Ven Dread ( Tank Hunter )

No Dark Angels :search:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

The Blood Angles do have a lot of good support kit, they'd be my pick if I didn't have Grey Knights with my Sallies.


----------



## akosialdin (Aug 29, 2012)

I really love the Stormraven plus I have an Assault Squad ready for Painting so I'll probably go with BA. It's just that Longfangs are sooo tempting. One more question though... do I use a Furioso Librarian or Sang Priest as elite choices?


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd go for Black Templars and get a 14-man crusader squad, the emperor's champion and a LRC, its an entire can of kick ass just point it at your enemy and let the skull busting begin..


----------

